# Lily Aldridge - prepares at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show Hair & Makeup Room in New York - Nov. 13, 2013 (18x) Update 2



## Mandalorianer (13 Nov. 2013)

​


----------



## MetalFan (13 Nov. 2013)

*Update x4 HQ/UHQ*

Die dunklen Haare und der blitzende BH - das ist schon sehr neckisch!  :thx: Gollum!



 

 

 

​
Thx The Elder


----------



## Q (14 Nov. 2013)

*AW: Lily Aldridge - prepares at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show Hair & Makeup Room in New York - Nov. 13, 2013 (15x) Update*

Danke Euch für Lily :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (14 Nov. 2013)

*Update x3*



 

 

​
Thx The Elder


----------



## creamster (10 Apr. 2014)

wow, she is stunning, thanks


----------

